# Permanent address for PR Card



## Ennisliving (Jun 10, 2010)

We are landing on September 12th and plan to stay in a hotel for a week or two until we find some place to rent. I have read on this forum that they post your PR card to you after above 5/6 weeks however we won't have an address to give them at the airport. Is there some place we can go pick up our PR's from or how do you get around this problem


----------



## ashfaqqadri (May 10, 2010)

Ennisliving said:


> We are landing on September 12th and plan to stay in a hotel for a week or two until we find some place to rent. I have read on this forum that they post your PR card to you after above 5/6 weeks however we won't have an address to give them at the airport. Is there some place we can go pick up our PR's from or how do you get around this problem


The PR Cards are very important documents and to receive these cards, the address to be provided by you at the airport's immigration office, during completion of your immigration process by handing over the confirmation of landing papers, is very important.
Since you still have a few weeks from now, the best thing you can do is to provide the address of your relative or very close friend who is reliable and can mail back to you, if you are planning to go out of Canada before receiving the cards after 4/5 weeks.
If you are staying more than six weeks, then you can say to the immigration officials that you will bring the permanent mailing address within 2-3 days, by providing your temporary address, and you can get a mail box in the Canada Post which will provide you the mailing address. The mailing address you can give it back to the immigration officials at the airport. You may go on checking your mail at the post office where you have the post box. This address will be useful for you for all the mails even in your absence from Canada.

However, the best way to give the address of your know relative/very close friend who you know very well and can pick from them if you stay more than 5 weeks or ask them to courier you back to Ireland.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Ennisliving said:


> We are landing on September 12th and plan to stay in a hotel for a week or two until we find some place to rent. I have read on this forum that they post your PR card to you after above 5/6 weeks however we won't have an address to give them at the airport. Is there some place we can go pick up our PR's from or how do you get around this problem


Hello,

If you don't have a perm address upon landing in Canada you can leave your mailing address blank and pick your PR card at a Service Canada office later.

More info on PR cards:

Permanent Resident Card

Cheers


----------

